
Israeli soldiers who relied on Waze blundered into a deadly firefight - BinaryIdiot
https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/middle_east/battles-erupts-after-israeli-soldiers-follow-apparent-gps-error-into-palestinian-zone/2016/03/01/940307ef-503f-4a98-8abb-01cf6357a850_story.html
======
thehoff
That's a somewhat misleading headline.

From the article:

 _Agence France-Presse quoted a Waze official as saying the device setting to
warn about areas “dangerous or prohibited for Israelis to drive through” was
off.

“In this case, the setting was disabled. In addition, the driver deviated from
the suggested route and, as a result, entered the prohibited area,” the
official told the news agency._

~~~
crpatino
Or just maybe, militar personnel ough to rely on their government's
reconn/intel reports instead of using customer grade apps that were never
designed for wartime usage.

~~~
Laaw
Wait, are there military "Waze" deployments? That'd probably be pretty useful,
yes? In addition to the routing information, a military could have an
"enterprise" Waze that contained a bunch of intel marked on a map based on
reports from the field.

~~~
dogma1138
There are military GIS systems, probably not Waze :)

------
huac
Also, a Palestinian was killed in the turmoil.

~~~
goda90
Is driving a single vehicle into a camp enough of an offense to warrant
Molotov cocktails? It seems like drawing the attention of the Israeli military
is not something the average refugee would want.

~~~
jmnicolas
Certainly not, but dismissing a human death like "oh by the way they just ran
over a cat" is not warranted either imo.

------
myth_drannon
Note that the event ended rather "peacefully". They mention Hannibal protocol
was initiated -
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hannibal_Directive](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hannibal_Directive).
It can end up rather horribly bad to the local population as it happened in
2014 where large parts of a city got distroyed and scores were killed because
IDF wanted to cut all the possible escape routes of kidnappers with the
hostage.

------
Chefkoochooloo
In today's world, it is so easy to get caught up in the technology craze. We
have all done it. The problem that people don't seem to realize is that while
technology is great and it can do amazing things, it can also harm us. We use
our phones for GPS, accessing information, etc. and we begin to forget how to
"defend" for ourselves. Think about it, when was the last time you had a
question and DIDN'T google for the answer after giving it a seconds thought?
When was the last time we applied ourselves and critically thought about what
we were trying to learn? Technology should be an aid, not a crutch.

------
themensch
I can't even get them to update the app to include high wind reports, much
less "people are shooting at us!"

------
eric001
Remember kids, stay away from the refugee camps created inside your country.

~~~
Ao7bei3s
Especially when you're a soldier of the army they're seeking refuge from.

------
jmnicolas
I hate GPS with a passion : it makes you dumb. Don't think and just follow the
synthesized voice.

Knowing where you are is a skill that gets better when you use it and that
rusts when you don't. This is why I still use a paper map in my car or in the
woods, it forces me to think and it's very gratifying when you realize that
you know exactly where you are and what path to take.

Admittedly I still use my smartphone when I don't have time to wander a bit.

